# SteamOS as HTPC replacement?



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2015)

I am curious to know if people have tried or have read anything about using SteamOS as an HTPC platform? I have been running XBMC(still not on kodi) for the past several years on a ZBOX and it runs fantastic. No complaints at all. I have a bunch of things integrated with it so that it can stream media from a 4TB NAS. Could SteamOS be a replacement for something like that? It would need to be able to play MKV and FLAC out of the box or at least I would need to be able to download supported libraries from repos.


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 18, 2015)

Not out of the box yet but doable through debian repo.


Add Debian Repo

Compile/Install XBMC[wiki.xbmc.org]

Run Steam client under steam user

Add non steam game to Big Picture[www.howtogeek.com]

XBMC Dynamic passthrough[wiki.xbmc.org]


source http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse/discussions/1/558748822120906547/#c558752450319378618


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2015)

Hrm but I would rather not install XBMC. I guess I am asking of SteamOS can play MKVs and organize libraries etc.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 18, 2015)

With the codecs installed it can play anything just like Windows, but you need at least a player/organizer. I don't know if there are alternatives to XBMC in Linux.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2015)

SteamOS is just Steam running on top of Debian running in big picture mode. It isn't meant for HTPC use in any way.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> SteamOS is just Steam running on top of Debian running in big picture mode. It isn't meant for HTPC use in any way.



Well I saw they had a music player, etc


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Well I saw they had a music player, etc


well they have a music player but for OST and other DLC that come with sound from a game afaik, video i don't know

i have a Alpha (which is also one of the Steam Machine ) but mine is from before Steam  OS release and run Win 8.1 with a modified KODI (which can be used as a media player audio/video/pictures ) and runing it in KODI mode (win 8.1 partially loaded) and Steam in big picture mode is even better than Steam OS, if we except linux stability but at last i have access to the whole Steam library and no performances issue, on oposite it's even faster that way than fully loaded Win and Steam running aside (or even faster than Steam OS ... if i go by the recent news ahahah  )

Alienware/DELL still have the Alpha sans Steam OS in their offer (if we except the fact that now they do not bundle it with a X360 controller/receiver anymore ) since the STEAM OS version is not cheaper, that option is more comfortable.

i currently use it as my HTPC/TV Steam machine (also the modified KODI: Hivemind can launch Uplay/Origine or stand alone games in addition )


----------



## vega22 (Nov 18, 2015)

steam sells movies and music too.

steam os is designed for pc in the livingroom, if they aint included a good media player they want talking about.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> steam sells movies and music too.
> 
> steam os is designed for pc in the livingroom, if they aint included a good media player they want talking about.


the fact that they sell movies and music is not really the point of a HTPC use ... i want to have the freedom of my movies and music sources i.e.: i have a already huge enough library, my music CD and movies DVD are mostly on a ext HDD or on a 128gb USB key that i use with my Alpha with no constrain of being able to play only the music i bought thru Steam or Steam OS

dunno about the OP but that's how i feel about a HTPC use (after my experience with my Alpha i feel no interest for Steam OS except for being a stepping stone for more Linux games compatibility, other than that Steam OS is worthless, even the controller is not up to the task for me, i rather prefer a X360 or a XOne type )


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 18, 2015)

https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/87253/plex-home-theater-linux-builds/p1

Just go ubuntu and plex home theatre for your music/video needs


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2015)

thanks guys. i will just stick with my xbmc setup.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 18, 2015)

the steam universe (os, boxes, controlers) is the banner all pc gamers should be standing behind. if we dont band together we are forever destined to a world of shoddy ports and broken pc games.

plex is great, been using it as my media server for a couple of years now and it keeps getting better 

rino kodi is on linux too dude 

http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 19, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> the steam universe (os, boxes, controlers) is the banner all pc gamers should be standing behind. if we dont band together we are forever destined to a world of shoddy ports and broken pc games



naahhh wrong... the OS it not great ... and can be supplanted by the solution i mentioned previously, Steam OS will not change anything to the shoddy port behavior of the devs, and controller are comfortable indeed but no game should be designed to be "controller only" (unless Brothers: a tale of two son ... dual stick rules  ) STEAM boxes are weak at the most or overpriced for the "barely capable one" (yep even my Alpha i consider it as weak, tho i can play all my game from my Steam library on high for some and ultra for a select few) Steam controller for me, it's a definite no go: not comfortable not practical, i am used to the X360 controller and my next step since M$ did a smaller receiver would be the XOne controller.

i just hope you were as sarcastic in your post as i am in mine 

i really enjoy playing on my main rig with KB/M as i do on my Alpha on my down on my sofa controlling Hivemind with the X360 (or keyboard mouse if i choose to load Win) watching or listening to whatever i want or playing "controller compatible" casual games 



Easy Rhino said:


> thanks guys. i will just stick with my xbmc setup.


technically that's one of the best way


----------

